# Gearing mod for MC2



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry to disappoint if that title looks like I'm promising a modification; I'm not!

But I'm getting an MC2 shortly and I know one of the big critiques is how fine the tuning is on the worm screw and thus how difficult this makes adjusting between different types of grind.

It strikes me that if a separate rotating arm could be connected to the worm screw dial with a significant enough gearing ratio, that there is a possibility of turning a "big wheel" to make the "small wheel" rotate which might overcome that issue - if a big wheel needs rotating twice to make the small wheel rotate 30 times (for example) you'd end up with the best of both worlds; fine tuning ability and the ability to swap between an espresso grind and a coarser grind.

I'm no engineer so couldn't build this myself, but has anyone explored this in the past? A quick google didn't turn up anything.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Your best bet is to mod it so you can just turn it manually by moving the worm drive out of the way. I think you need to remove a couple of screw to do it. You have to figure out a way of making it possible to do this action without having to take the top cover off every time and get the screwdriver out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The worm drive also stops / prevents the upper burr carrier rotating under the drag from the beans being ground !

Don't try running / grinding without the worm drive in place.

If you remove the lower burr, the nut is a L/H thread, do not try shocking it undone or you WILL strip the teeth on the nylon drive gear underneath (inside)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

larkim said:


> Sorry to disappoint if that title looks like I'm promising a modification; I'm not!
> 
> But I'm getting an MC2 shortly and I know one of the big critiques is how fine the tuning is on the worm screw and thus how difficult this makes adjusting between different types of grind.
> 
> ...


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/7747-iberital-mc2-grind-adjustment-mod-in-progress/?do=embed


----------

